# Twin movement at 26 weeks



## TTC DH FIFO

My twin boys are dichorionic diamniotic. At 26 weeks should I be able to tell which twin is kicking when? I get a lot of movement all day long, but it's mostly on one side of my belly.. I seem to get some movements on the other side but only when I lay on that side.. Is it normal to have more movement on one side or should I be concerned that it's one of the twins and the other isnt moving enough?


----------



## ni2ki

I had this concern, but found out my girls are both head down facing each other, legs and arms in, almost touching noses, im 34 weeks on wed, my bigger twin is most active x


----------



## Ashley9603

Well I can tell or at least I think I can lol....I feel alot of movements from baby a,which is down lower.Twin B is active only some of the time and he is higher up.Today at my ultrasound baby A is breech and Baby B is transverse.Maybe I cant really tell lol,they both move,but it does seem like one moves more than the other.


----------



## ahbon

I thought I knew who was doing what but then the 27wk scan a couple of days ago showed the girls had moved again so this put a different light on it! Consultant said you can't tell which is which. I know it's twin 1 who is punching my cervix though!


----------

